# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange)  "ميديتيل" تعيّن إيف غوتييه مديرا جديدا وتتحوّل إلى "أورانج"

## mohamed73

قرر مجلس إدارة "ميديتيل"، المنعقد اليوم الاثنين بالعاصمة الفرنسية  باريس، والذي ترأسه عثمان بنجلون بحضور ستيفان ريتشارد، الرئيس المدير  العام لشركة "أورانج" الفرنسية، تعيين الفرنسي إيف غوتييه مديرا جديدا  لشركة "ميديتيل" التي ستتحول، قبل نهاية العام الحالي، إلى "أورانج".
 وجاء إعلان تعيين إيف غوتييه مديرا جديدا لـ"ميديتيل" في إطار  الاستعدادات التي تجري على قدم وساق من أجل تغيير اسم الشركة وعلامتها  التجارية لتصبح حاملة لعلامة "أورانج"، قبل نهاية العام .. "وضعنا سقفا  زمنيا للتغيير، وهو قبل نهاية العام، ونحن في انتظار أن يضغط إيف على الزر  من أجل الانطلاق" يقول ستيفان ريتشارد، المدير العام لمجموعة "أرونج"، الذي  تقدم بالشكر للطيب بلكاهية، الكاتب العام لـ"ميديتيل"، والذي أمن تسيير  الشركة بعد رحيل المدير السابق ميشيل بولان.
 وقال ستيفان ريتشارد، عقب اجتماع المجلس الإداري، إن أعضاء مجلس إدارة  "ميديتيل" انكبوا على تقييم الوضعية الاقتصادية للشركة خلال الفصل الأول من  العام الحالي، مشيرا إلى أن المدير الجديد للشركة في المغرب، إيف غوتييه،  سيلتحق بعمله رسميا ابتداء من شهر شتنبر المقبل، ومذكرا بأنه سبق له أن  أشرف على عملية تغيير العلامة التجارية لشركة "موبينيل" المصرية لتصبح  "أرونج"، وهي العملية نفسها التي سيشرف عليها في المغرب.
 وشدد المدير العام للمجموعة الفرنسية التي تعد فاعل الاتصالات التاريخي  في فرنسا على أن عملية الانتقال من "ميديتيل" إلى "أرونج" لن تكون فقط  عملية تغيير للعلامة التجارية والألوان، وإنما "الأمر يجب أن ينصب على  توجهات الشركة، وأن يشعر المستهلك المغربي بأن هناك تغييرا حقيقيا"، على حد  قوله، لافتا إلى أن المجموعة التي يسيرها لها معايير موحدة في التعامل مع  الزبناء، "مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار حاجة كل سوق"، حسب تعبيره.
 أما عن الجديد الذي من الممكن أن تقدمه "أرونج" لسوق الاتصالات  المغربية، أكد المسؤول الفرنسي ذاته أنه يجب على المستهلك أن يشعر بأن هناك  تحولا حقيقيا، من خلال العروض التي سيتم تقديمها، معتبرا أن العملية بدأت  بالفعل، في انتظار أن يعلن إيف غوتييه ساعة الصفر التي ستصبح فيها "أرونج"  فاعل الاتصالات بالمغرب، مضيفا: "ستتطلب العملية تغيير 260 محلا وسيطا لبيع  منتجات "ميديتيل"، و80 محلا خاصا بالشركة..كلها ستحمل الهوية البصرية  لـ"أورانج"".
 وحول الأسباب التي دفعت شركة "أرونج" إلى إعلان هذا التغيير في هذا  الوقت بالذات وليس في فترة سابقة، أكد ستيفان ريتشارد أن هذا التحول تم  الاتفاق عليه مسبقا مع الشركاء والممثلين في المجموعة المالية "فاينس كوم"،  لصاحبها عثمان بنجلون، وصندوق الإيداع والتدبير، مشيرا في الوقت ذاته إلى  رغبة مجموعته في رفع حصتها في أسهم "ميدتيل" سابقا، مستدركا: "لكن مع الحرص  على أن يبقى لدينا شركاء مغاربة".
 ووصف ريتشارد سوق الاتصالات في المغرب بأنه "سوق صعب للفاعلين"، "لأنه  بلغ مرحلة النضج"، حسب تعبيره، مستدلا على ذلك بالنسبة العالية لاستخدام  الهواتف، وخصوصا الهواتف الذكية، ومضيفا: "هناك منافسة قوية بين الفاعلين،  لهذا هو سوق غير سهل".

----------


## nemeur

أتمنى أن يكون التغيير حقيقيا و أن يصلحوا مشكلة التغطية

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم اخي محمد

----------


## TIGER_GSM

▒السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته▒
▒ بارك الله فيك وأنعم عليك برضاه وإحسانه ▒
▒ عمل قيم ومميز جعله الله في موازين أعمالك الصالحة ▒

----------

